# Apple vs. Samsung



## SGilbert (Aug 24, 2012)

Still tallying, but BIG win for Apple!

Damages owed by Samsung: $2.3 billion and counting.


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 24, 2012)

CNet recap:

Scorecard so far:
* Jury finds Samsung infringement of Apple utility, design patents for some (though not all) products
* Jury upholds Apple utility, design patents
* Jury upholds Apple trade dress '983
* Jury finds Samsung "diluted" Apple's registered iPhone, iPhone 3 and "Combination iPhone" trade dress on some products, not on others
* No Apple infringement of Samsung utility patents
* Jury found Samsung violated antitrust law by monopolizing markets related to the UMTS standard


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 24, 2012)

Clarification from the courthouse. Total damages assessed against Samsung: $1.05 billion


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 26, 2012)

The new Samsung Galaxy S3 makes iPhone look like crap!   (Lol)


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2012)

However Google did warn Samsung, in the beginning, according to the article Apple-Samsung Jury Foreman Says Google E-Mail Persuasive.  So I feel Samsung got what they deserved and possibly hurt Android as a whole copying Apple so much!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 8, 2013)

There is now new news according top the article Samsung infringed Apple patent on text selection, says ITC judge.


----------



## Satcomer (May 6, 2014)

The soap opera continues: Samsung to Fight Apple Smartphone Trial Verdict: Lawyer. I'll go get everybody popcorn for this.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 15, 2014)

Plus now with the Samsung trying to still push Knok security through enterprise even though they have After Gaining US Goverment Approval Samsung Knok Security for Andriod to be completely Compromised.


----------



## SGilbert (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's another 'goodie' from Appleinsider.com:

*Apple Inc. A8X iPad chip causing big problems for Intel, Qualcomm, Samsung and Nvidia*







Apple's A-series Application Processors that power iPads—including the latest and greatest A8X in iPad Air 2—are inciting billion dollar losses for Intel and threatening major problems for rival tablet chips from Qualcomm, Samsung and Nvidia, along with all the companies that depend upon those vendors for their mobile chips.


----------



## rajansrinet (Jan 29, 2015)

On each metrics like quality, robustness and reliability, Samsung is far away from Apple's goodwill.


----------



## emma24xia (May 29, 2015)

Definitely Apple. Samsung is too fragile and the one I used to own was broken in an accident. Apple would be my first choice.


----------

